# Where does your dog ride in your Atlas?



## pman81 (Feb 16, 2000)

As the title suggests, I’m curious where all the dog owners here put their 4-legged furry friends when going for a ride in the Atlas. Specifically, larger breeds (mine is about 75 lbs). Do you fold down the third row and put them in the back? Is there a way to keep them closer to the front without getting paws/claws on the seats? The dog just jumps into the back seat in my Countryman, but I think it might be too high up for her to do the same in the Atlas. Mine has the 2nd-row bench, btw. 

(Search yielded no results, so I apologize if this has already been discussed elsewhere)


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Dogs in Atlas*

We have two dogs, 90 and 65 pounds, and they both ride in the second row bench. We cover the seat with a blanket. No problems for the dogs to jump up by themselves, even though they are both 13 years old.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

My 110lb Newfy rides in back with third row folded down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I have running boards so she can climb in easily with second row forward for access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Dogs should be in a crate just like Children should be in a car seat. Adults in a seat belt. Do you want a 90 pound dog flying around the interior in an emergency maneuver? Or in a crash ?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

sayemthree said:


> Dogs should be in a crate just like Children should be in a car seat. Adults in a seat belt. Do you want a 90 pound dog flying around the interior in an emergency maneuver? Or in a crash ?


We bought a big dog create for our 70 pound German Shepard! She is doing great and the crates fits all the way in the trunk, without moving it to the side or move the 2nd row.


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

I have three Mastiffs and Frenchie...all seats stay down. I just bought a cool cargoliner made specifically for an Atlas, and it has velcro so when a passenger rides in any seat you just fold that seat up and the cover stays in place. I also added a hitch on my S model just to use a 2-step foldable pet step that stays on the car (giant breed dogs should never be allowed to jump into or out of vehicles).


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

PS...I actually bought the Atlas because it is the only SUV with both fully flat folding seats and 38 inches of height. My dogs would not have fit in most other vehicles (and we checked most). They did fit in my G Wagen, but only two at a time and not the entitle pack...and even then only if I removed the entire back seat. The Atla
s is the ultimate dog car for big dogs.


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

Whoops...entire pack


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

atlasrik said:


> PS... The Atlas is the ultimate dog car for big dogs.


Agreed

I hope you dogs are in crates

Our Top reason was for hauling dogs not children. With all of the seats flat we can fit three or four full size dog crates plus 
Other gear and luggage


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

Unfortunately with Mastiffs I can't fit even one crate in the Atlas...unless I get a crate that is not tall enough for the dogs to stand or long enough for them to be able to turn around. Instead, I added a divider to keep the pack from being able to end up in the front seat...so the entire rear area is much like a crate. I added a water hog absorbent mat under a slopper stopper water bowl and they are all set for road trips.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

atlasrik said:


> Unfortunately with Mastiffs I can't fit even one crate in the Atlas...unless I get a crate that is not tall enough for the dogs to stand or long enough for them to be able to turn around. Instead, I added a divider to keep the pack from being able to end up in the front seat...so the entire rear area is much like a crate. I added a water hog absorbent mat under a slopper stopper water bowl and they are all set for road trips.


 Good idea. I hope the divider will hold up in a crash

We have Dobermans they are pretty good sized and we can fit 3 large crates.


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

The best way to keep a dog from becoming a projectile is a harness with a strong enough leash to an approved tether point. Check this report out regarding crash tests done with a wire and plastic crates and dogs:

http://www.centerforpetsafety.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/2015_cps_crate_summary_072215.pdf

The conclusion (check out starting on page 15 or so) indicates that most crates do nothing at all to protect the dog or the human occupants.


----------

